# red tail botia or clown loach's



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I was looking to add a bit more fish to the tank without adding anymore cichlids. I was wondering which of the two is a better choice, the red tail botia or a clown loach? I was thinking of getting 4 of which ever is a better on for my mix.

not even sure if either will work, any advice for some other fish to add instead of those options I had?

thanks


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I kept red tail botia with my Malawi's, both mbuna and peacocks.
They did well but you have to make sure you feed enough that good gets to the bottom for them.
Very active and cool bottom feeders.
I never tried clowns though.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have clown loaches with Haps and Peacocks, the only problem you may run into is adding either of the botia or clown loach to an established tank of larger cichlids. The clowns can be pricey if you want a decent size, and I am not sure about the botia. FYI, clown loaches get ick very easily, so you'll probably end up treating your main tank for ick after their addition if you do not isolate them in a treatment tank first. They are scaleless so treatment is even longer since they require half dosing of medication. Hopefully this helps, my clowns are a great addition of color and activity in my tank. I would not give them up.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah I cant really find much info on the red tail botia's, and as far as ich, i'm expecting them to get it since i already have an established tank, so the fish will be stressed and probably get it.

But other than that there really isnt any aggression issues/compatibility issues with loaches and mbuna's?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

In most cases they seem to ignore each other.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Red Tail Botias do great with most cichlid species...and I think that they are the better choice. Here's why:

They are a bit more reclusive than Clowns, which is a plus with belligerent cichlids.
Also, RT Botias are more belligerent themselves and will retaliate if they start getting too much attention from a particular cichlid. They also do better in small groups---like 4 (your plan), and they only reach a little over 1/2 the size as Clowns. Once established, RT's are also more hardy/ disease resistant. And they are very long lived....I have several that are about 5-6 inches (not counting the tail) and are over 12 years old. They have thrived in every tank that I have ever put them in----a true hidden secret among cichlid keepers.

All of the Botia loaches (including Clowns) make good scavengers for cichlid aquariums. So do most Synodontus catfish species.

A tip...if possible re-arrange the rockwork and add them right before you turn out the lights at night.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

oldcatfish said:


> Red Tail Botias do great with most cichlid species...and I think that they are the better choice. Here's why:
> 
> They are a bit more reclusive than Clowns, which is a plus with belligerent cichlids.
> Also, RT Botias are more belligerent themselves and will retaliate if they start getting too much attention from a particular cichlid. They also do better in small groups---like 4 (your plan), and they only reach a little over 1/2 the size as Clowns. Once established, RT's are also more hardy/ disease resistant. And they are very long lived....I have several that are about 5-6 inches (not counting the tail) and are over 12 years old. They have thrived in every tank that I have ever put them in----a true hidden secret among cichlid keepers.
> ...


Good info on the red tails, I'll go take a look at them today. It seems like every lfs in my area can't get me the clowns anyways, I called 5 stores and none of them can get any, I put orders in and I got a call that they got red tails and cant get clowns for now, hopefully they look nice.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Feed them some frozen brine shrimp to fatten them up and try keeping the lights off and slight rearrangement of decor like already suggested. If they are small compared to the stock in your tank, you can try doing a pre-feed before adding them. I am not sure if everyone does this, but I will take a bucket to acclimate and cover it with a towel and feed frozen brine in the bucket while they are acclimating to at least give them something in there belly before I add little guys. Of course if the fish are already robust then not necessary. Good-luck, like I said before, my clowns and synd. multies are some of the most entertaining fish in my tank. They love cut pvc pipe for hiding.


----------



## pat.messer (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
I have both the red tail botia and clown loaches with my african cichlids and all is well.


----------

